# Petting betta fish?



## mooface (Aug 23, 2012)

I've heard some people pet the fish or completely take them out of their tank to hold for a few minutes. If my hands are clean (no soap) is it safe to do this or will the fish get sick?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You can, technically. But fish have a protective slime coat which can deteriorate a bit with excessive handling. You can dip your clean fingers in the water and let them weave and nip etc... I wouldn't hold them unless transferring them.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

If you keep your hands in the tank, and let them free swim, that is ok, but not to pick them up, out of the water, not ok, or just open your fingers, and let them swim through..they might do that..on their own..but yes, clean, hands, without soapy residue..I have done it, with my fishy's and they swim around my finger and hand..one of them tho, thinks it's food, and bites at it..it is too funny..lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

No not the best idea, his slime coat is for protection so he needs it not to rub off on your hand like it might do


----------

